# A question for you all



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 11, 2014)

I know it's probably been asked a few times before...

I was sitting here tonight, skipping around a couple of writing forums, and a question occurred to me because of some writing problems I am having tonight.

The question is this...

How do you write?

Do you set up a complete, detailed outline before you ever write a word of the story??

Do you just sort of wing it??

Myself, I am a "feel" writer. I know what I like to read and I try to write accordingly. 

I feel, though, that sometimes it's a detriment to do it the way I do. Mostly on nights like tonight when I can't get two coherent sentences to play nice with each other.

I have tried doing the outlines and other organizational things, but they really don't work for me because the characters never agree with what I plan for them anyway.

Just curious.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 11, 2014)

I usually contemplate the story in my mind all day. I guess you could say I keep the outline to a story in my head. Once I am happy 
with how a scene would play out, I would then put pen to paper.


----------



## escorial (Feb 11, 2014)

most of my stuff happens when I'm thinking about emotions I'm feeling.


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 11, 2014)

I've tried both writing with and without outlines. I've found in the time it takes me to make the outline and write the story, I could have done it just as fast without making the outline in the first place. And that's simply because I write thorough outlines and edit them before I move onto the story. As far as how we write the actual story with characters, plots, settings and all, I'd say that's a culmination of thought, real life experiences, and imagination with the added use of inspiration at times. When it comes to the schedule, I've reached a discipline with writing in the mornings before college and editing after, towards the later hours of night.


----------



## jpelache (Feb 11, 2014)

I go in to a project thinking I want to do an outline but when it comes down to it I usually just wing it.  I was always told "write what you know."  So if I have an idea of where I want to go I feel like an outline is double work.

Just a thought.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 11, 2014)

1) Sit down.
2) Open paper to where last session ended.
3) Read over last few paragraphs.
4) Write.

Anything else, like the thoughts and feelings that go on in my head, I find irrelevant to the process. I follow these instructions to get the ball rolling and keep it rolling for as long as possible. Also:

5) Never stop at the end of a scene

Always in the middle of one.


----------



## Sam (Feb 11, 2014)

Backside on seat, fingers on keyboard, and write. 

For me, any preparatory work involves time that could be spent writing the novel.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 11, 2014)

As Sam, I would struggle to do other than write a story. - IF an out of sequence idea hits me, I'll write it down in a notebook, but almost all I do is transcribing the thoughts in my head onto the screen.

I have tried to shuffle pieces of paper and map out the novel in advance, but I don't have the capacity to distil thousands of hours of creativity into a few weeks of planning. - Likewise, I understand that others could not do it the way I do. - Neither group fully understands each other, and love to argue as to why the opposing force is wrong! LOL.


----------



## N J Xkey (Feb 11, 2014)

Cadence said:


> 5) Never stop at the end of a scene
> 
> Always in the middle of one.



Oh my goodness, yes! I have discovered this one to my peril. I find myself in a rather awkward situation though. When I stop mid scene my mind is obsessed, I can't focus on what I'm doing (I pack the kids the wrong lunches, put the butter in the microwave instead of the fridge, smile and hope I've made the right noises because I haven't heard a damn word that's been said to me and so forth) and I can't sleep. It feels like I have something living inside me that needs to be put on paper to be released. But, if I stop at the end of a scene it takes me almost the whole of my next writing session to get going again. Perhaps I must suffer the clumsiness, sleeplessness and complete detachment from reality that occurs when I cease writing mid scene in order to get through my first draft? Tough one.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Feb 11, 2014)

*How do you write?*
Bythe time I sit down to write the story it is already complete in my head. It has to be otherwise I can’t do it. 
*
Do you set up acomplete, detailed outline before you ever write a word of the story??*
I do a one page cover on the entire book. A synopsis, I guess you could say. It’s usually in three parts.

*Do you just sort of wing it??*
Even though I am detailed on the story before I start, once I began it takes over to the point where I am nothing more than a dictator. So yes, in a way I do wing it.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 11, 2014)

Huh. I have found the responses to this question to be rather interesting.

To be honest, I expected (based on some of the posts I have seen here) a whole bunch of people who are very precise in their procedure.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 12, 2014)

> To be honest, I expected (based on some of the posts I have seen here) a whole bunch of people who are very precise in their procedure.



Though writing is a very deep and complex craft, the process of writing itself should have distractions removed from it so that the writer can focus on the story; its characters, their goals, and the obstacles that they face.


----------



## Sam (Feb 12, 2014)

T.S.Bpwman said:


> To be honest, I expected (based on some of the posts I have seen here) a whole bunch of people who are very precise in their procedure.



The posts are well-written and grammatically sound because most writers tend to take excessive pride in their craft, even for something as prosaic as an Internet post. It's easy to get into bad habits by thinking that you can let yourself go, but harder still to break from that when you start on a project. I don't know about anyone else, but I won't send a text message unless it's perfect. I loathe text-talk and every other shortcut that butchers the English language. 

That being said, there's a difference between taking pride in one's craft and being precise to the point of OCD.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 12, 2014)

I see an outline more as a last resort. When you structure your story before you write it, then you kill the creativity that comes with the writing process. Half the fun of writing is to have some wild notion pop into your head when you've got your fingers to the keys or the pencil to the paper. Sometimes, I even surprise myself. Generally, the more time you spend with the characters, the better you get to know them, and the better you're able to predict their feelings. I would say if anything, you should have a vague idea of the ending in mind when you start, but that's pretty much it.

Where an outline comes in handy for me is in the middle. If I get stuck writing, or I'm not sure what the characters would do next, I go back and outline what I've written so far. Once I have a good idea of where they've been (and I know where they're going), I can predict where they should go next. Sometimes, if I think a character is getting out of hand, or if some part of my story seems too wild, I like to write down rules that define each of my characters, things they would and wouldn't do. If the twist doesn't follow their heart, then it doesn't follow mine. The real key is to keep writing in the realm of your story, and eventually, it will flesh itself out. If you have to go back and dice up the chapters you've written, then so be it: at least you wrote them. Writing is always better than not writing.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Feb 12, 2014)

> I usually contemplate the story in my mind all day. I guess you could say I keep the outline to a story in my head. Once I am happy
> with how a scene would play out, I would then put pen to paper.



I agree with this, although I'll say I try to read people's motivations or if I had an argument with someone what motivated them. What makes people different to me as a person. I think I have a huge family so I can basically pinpoint this.  Although I fictionalize the whole thing. But if you have a goal or motivation it makes planning the mc better according to my own understanding.

This is a very good topic.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 12, 2014)

I like to force the first sentence out into speech, so I'm "priming the pump," so to speak. Get a dozen words or so flowing, like "Grip the dandelion fronds with fervor, 'Fuhrer,' or whatever your name-thingy is..."

I find this loosening-up process to be most effective. Only time will tell whether what I'm writing is worth two squirts, though. Your mileage will invariably vary.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2014)

Sam said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I won't send a text message unless it's perfect. I loathe text-talk and every other shortcut that butchers the English language.



I resemble that remark. My grammar may not be impeccable, but I at least make sure things are spelled properly. I give my nephew a lot of crap because of text style spelling.

His excuse is always "Well, I'm a teenager".


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2014)

Theglasshouse said:


> This is a very good topic.



Thanks. Every once in a while I'll come up with a good one. LOL


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 12, 2014)

T.S.Bpwman said:


> I resemble that remark. My grammar may not be impeccable, but I at least make sure things are spelled properly. I give my nephew a lot of crap because of text style spelling.
> 
> His excuse is always "Well, I'm a teenager".





T.S.Bpwman said:


> Thanks. Every once in a while I'll come up with a good one. LOL



Isn't "LOL" considered text-style-spelling?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Isn't "LOL" considered text-style-spelling?



DAMN!!!

Now cut that out. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## N J Xkey (Feb 12, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Isn't "LOL" considered text-style-spelling?



I think it's considered an acronym. My mother thinks it stands for "lots of love" so I get texts that say things like: "I'm afraid your uncle is seriously ill. LOL". I haven't the heart to tell her...


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2014)

N J Xkey said:


> I think it's considered an acronym. My mother thinks it stands for "lots of love" so I get texts that say things like: "I'm afraid your uncle is seriously ill. LOL". I haven't the heart to tell her...



I am so glad that my mother won't be bothered with new technology. I love the woman with all my heart, but I just cannot fathom trying to explain text messaging to her. The internet? No chance.


----------



## N J Xkey (Feb 12, 2014)

It's "PMSL" and "PMPL" that really worry me. I seem to have a lot of incontinent friends...


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 12, 2014)

I tend to use "CC" instead of "LOL."

CC stands for "Caustic Cackle," which suits my laughing style much better than "LOL."


----------



## Sam (Feb 12, 2014)

'LOL' is the most overused, abused, and misused acronym in the entire Internet. 

"On the toilet. LOL". 

Really? The act of emptying your bowels caused you to laugh out loud? Or was it the sight of your ugly mug in the mirror when you took the 'selfie'? That happens to be another word I loathe.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 12, 2014)

I feel deeply uncomfortable with the current subject matter... *snickers*


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 12, 2014)

Sam said:


> 'LOL' is the most overused, abused, and misused acronym in the entire Internet.
> 
> "On the toilet. LOL".
> 
> Really? The act of emptying your bowels caused you to laugh out loud? Or was it the sight of your ugly mug in the mirror when you took the 'selfie'? That happens to be another word I loathe.



I now know what six things to include when I want to get Sam going....  this thread is amazing!!!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> I now know what six things to include when I want to get Sam going....  this thread is amazing!!!



So glad to be of assistance.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2014)

*looks around for the original thread subject*

Oh! There it is. Over there in the corner. That's all well and good then. 

I am rather enjoying the thread, myself.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 12, 2014)

I never use the lol. I transitioned to haha years ago, and I'll never go back.

I do wonder why even my texts must have rhythm to them. I guess stems from the desire to convey the correct emotion in a place where I can only use my words to do so, and it would be just the biggest let down to my grammatical self to convey the wrong sentiment via text.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 14, 2014)

Cadence said:


> 1) Sit down.
> 2) Open paper to where last session ended.
> 3) Read over last few paragraphs.
> 4) Write.
> ...




Same here! It's really important, that number 5. I always stop at a point where I'm itching to write _more_ because then when I get to work the next day, I'm quickly reminded of what I wanted to write before and I get right into it.

I also try to plan little because over planning makes for lifeless scenes, in my opinion. I feel like I start reporting rather than telling a story.

Bishop


----------



## Iris ♥ (Feb 14, 2014)

How do you write?  As in writing structure: I normally do first-person, fantasy writing. How I physically write: I sit down and type onto Microsoft Word.

Do you set up a complete, detailed outline before you ever write a word of the story? I set up an intro but I don't plan out the beginning to the end all at once. I think about it, type it, then revise it to make sense, etc. 

Do you just sort of wing it? Yeah.....Though I do bunches of revising


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2014)

I write purely from an emotional level. I do tend to write stuff down as it hits me, then go back to it later and edit. But, as I write poetry, it's different than working on a novel or short story.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 15, 2014)

Gumby said:


> I write purely from an emotional level. I do tend to write stuff down as it hits me, then go back to it later and edit. But, as I write poetry, it's different than working on a novel or short story.



Not so much different than how I do it.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a beginning and a ending, but I won't use a outline as such. I just write and see where it will take me.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr mitchell said:


> I have a beginning and a ending, but I won't use a outline as such. I just write and see where it will take me.



I didn't even have the ending in mind when I started my novel. I just kept writing until something occurred to me. I now have an ending, but I have a little bit to go before I get there so it may be subject to change.


----------



## Cylver (Feb 15, 2014)

It's very interesting seeing all the different ways people go about writing and it'll be fun to try out some of the neat little ideas i'm reading here. 

As for myself normally every-so-often a random idea that I really like will pop in my head and from then on it just sorta develops in the back of my mind while I get on with my day, when I feel I have a good start, some good plot points and interesting characters I get to trying it down on paper. I normally just wing it when writing with only key plots or interesting ideas in mind for it. Normally I write a little bit at a time then come back to it later, it fits in with my college schedule well cause I always have short breaks


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 15, 2014)

Cylver, you know the boring parts of class, the ones that you're not paying attention, and you wish the class would just end? That's when I did my best work. That's when I can't really write down the story, but I can write down things about the characters and the plot. I used to love to make timelines interspersed with my doodles. Eventually, that got me through writing my novel.


----------



## Cylver (Feb 15, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Cylver, you know the boring parts of class, the ones that you're not paying attention, and you wish the class would just end? That's when I did my best work. That's when I can't really write down the story, but I can write down things about the characters and the plot. I used to love to make timelines interspersed with my doodles. Eventually, that got me through writing my novel.



Yeah I can completely understand that! My first novel idea came from messing around with my friends in PE lesson and throughout GCSE Maths I always spent my lessons working on plot and characters . (Don't tell my teachers! xD)


----------



## gill woods (Feb 15, 2014)

im surprised at how many of you throw your heart into it rather than structure. This is a great relief as i thought i was doing something wrong. I tend to have the idea in my head and then just go with it see what comes out. I then revise it. The issues that i have with this method is i can over edit


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 16, 2014)

gill woods said:


> im surprised at how many of you throw your heart into it rather than structure. This is a great relief as i thought i was doing something wrong. I tend to have the idea in my head and then just go with it see what comes out. I then revise it. The issues that i have with this method is i can over edit



I have found myself doing that at times. 

There have been a couple of points where my girlfriend looked at me and said "For the love of God, IT'S GOOD. Now leave it alone!"


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2014)

gill woods said:


> im surprised at how many of you throw your heart into it rather than structure. This is a great relief as i thought i was doing something wrong. I tend to have the idea in my head and then just go with it see what comes out. I then revise it. The issues that i have with this method is i can over edit



There is no wrong in writing, or any art for that matter. There is good and bad, but that's all a matter of perspective. Unfortunately, there are books that have no use of grammar at all. Those are still technically not wrong. They're just _really_ annoying. And sometimes unreadable.


----------



## Cylver (Feb 16, 2014)

gill woods said:


> im surprised at how many of you throw your heart into it rather than structure. This is a great relief as i thought i was doing something wrong. I tend to have the idea in my head and then just go with it see what comes out. I then revise it. The issues that i have with this method is i can over edit



There are so many different ways to write and sometimes it's best to go with your heart and have a structure whereas some people lean more towards the other side. I also thought I was doing it wrong for a long time so it's always glad to see more people writing in a similar way


----------



## BryanJ62 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Here’s an example of how I do it. Below isa brief outline of a scene that I’m working on:*

*Circle of friends gather ata catholic church in Eugene, Oregon. *
*35 people shoed up on aTuesday morning to pay respect for Ed Blane.*
*4 out of 35 missed poor Ed.An old friend, a neighbor, a wal-mart greeter and Mrs. Chutney.*

*With each line I expand it to a scene,maybe several paragraphs and so on. I allow myself one line to write a sceneand use each line as a puzzle to fit to the next. For me it helps with the flowof the story, plot holes and so on. *

*This is just my way of doing it. There is nomagic formula. I only wish.*


----------

